# Portable Grills



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I read some old threads on grill recommendations.
I know a lot of you have the road trip and like it.
The weber tabletop is also poular.(I have an old one-square type)
cobb is also nice but small.

does anyone have the Grill 2 go? how do you like it?

I also came across this one http://www.woodflame.com/en/delecto.php#
Does anyone have this one?

Has anyone tried out the infrared ones?

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

The Woodflame Grill looks interesting. No charcoal or gas to carry along. You think it would work? I'll check out the online forum for it.

Randy


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice unit! A little pricey but looks good.

Steve


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We bought a Road Trip Grill, but returned it. It seemed so cumbersome and heavy even with the wheels. I know many of you out there love your Road Trips, but we just decided to stick with our little Weber tabletop until we find the perfect one for us.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

can't beat the weber Q. has been great for us. my brother has a holland grill, and they make a protable as well, but I don't have any first hand experience with it. the link you posted looks interesting also. if you end up getting it, let us know how it works!!

scott


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

stapless said:


> can't beat the weber Q. has been great for us. my brother has a holland grill, and they make a protable as well, but I don't have any first hand experience with it. the link you posted looks interesting also. if you end up getting it, let us know how it works!!
> 
> scott


Weber Q X 2.....I have been very pleased with it. Bought it and the collapsable stand for it. Has worked great for us


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Can't help here either, with the cargo area of the Roo we take the Weber from the back porch and roll it into to the Roo garage. When the Road King goes along, I've found a way of strapping the Weber in front of the bathroom.

Folks looks at us funny when we drop the ramp at a CG and start setting up camp. Even funnier (sp) when they see the OB give birth to a Harley from the front.

Dave


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tidefan said:


> can't beat the weber Q. has been great for us. my brother has a holland grill, and they make a protable as well, but I don't have any first hand experience with it. the link you posted looks interesting also. if you end up getting it, let us know how it works!!
> 
> scott


Weber Q X 2.....I have been very pleased with it. Bought it and the collapsable stand for it. Has worked great for us








[/quote]
I also have the Weber Q with collapsable stand and am very happy with it. We use it both while camping and at home.

Dan


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I was looking for a small cheap grill and found a gas George Forman grill on sale for $40. It cooks like a GF but uses small gas cylinders. We have used it over 10x on a half used up cylinder that I had left from my gas lantern and is roomy enough to cook a complete meal for 3. Easy to clean up since it comes apart for easy washing, so don't have the greasy mess in the camper like some camp grills.

Looked at some of the other ones, but more money and bigger that I really need.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Lmbevard said:


> I was looking for a small cheap grill and found a gas George Forman grill on sale for $40. It cooks like a GF but uses small gas cylinders. We have used it over 10x on a half used up cylinder that I had left from my gas lantern and is roomy enough to cook a complete meal for 3. Easy to clean up since it comes apart for easy washing, so don't have the greasy mess in the camper like some camp grills.
> 
> Looked at some of the other ones, but more money and bigger that I really need.


I also have the George foreman grill. Its stainless cleans up easy and runs well on small cylinders.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

tidefan said:


> can't beat the weber Q. has been great for us. my brother has a holland grill, and they make a protable as well, but I don't have any first hand experience with it. the link you posted looks interesting also. if you end up getting it, let us know how it works!!
> 
> scott


Weber Q X 2.....I have been very pleased with it. Bought it and the collapsable stand for it. Has worked great for us








[/quote]

Same here, the Weber Q with the stand. Cooks nice and even and no flare ups so far!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

If you want to pack around a big grill that grills burgers and makes pancakes (with extra attachment) the Coleman Road Trip gets the best reviews. They make several versions here is one. Roadtrip Grill

I have been using a $20 gas grill from Wal Mart that uses the small cylinders for years. It's just for grilling but works great and cheap. Similar to this one. Portable Grill


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We have been using the $20.00 grill from Wal-Mart all year. It has really worked great, and you can't beat the price.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5280782


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

+









=

Our camp stove


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

That would probably work pretty well unless you live here in Texas. We seem to have burn bans quite frequently.









Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

3ME said:


> does anyone have the Grill 2 go? how do you like it?


Yep, I've got one. Very nice for cooking breakfast, burgers, steaks, etc. Most importantly, its extremely easy to keep clean. I highly recommend it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto here Along with some charcoal and the DO

We sold our little gas grill while we were still tenting just never used it.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

happycamper said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto here Along with some charcoal and the DO

We sold our little gas grill while we were still tenting just never used it.
[/quote]

How do you guys keep the beans from falling through the grill?


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

We have the Woodflame. Bought it last year. It works great! Uses very little wood. Very portable, doesn't take up much space...steaks are delicious!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have the RoadTrip, and have been extremely satisfied with it. It is kind of heavy and bulky, but I have never considered it so much so as to be an annoyance. And more importantly, it does a great job grilling those Johnsonville Brats!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

We have the grill 2 go. Had it for one season so far. It's handy to have the stand fold up so it can be used on a table if needed. Easy to cleanup, and I bought an adapter so it can hook up to a 20lb tank. I tried to look for another full-flat grill (for more pancake-cooking capacity) but haven't found it yet.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

We had the Grill 2 go and didn't like it AT ALL. . . well, I shouldn't say that--it was nice to have a griddle next to the grill, but the meat on the grill side seemed to dry out, and all the grease ran down below the grill and griddle and was a huge mess. Plus, the hole to let the gas into the hole was so small we could never get it hot enough. . . so the DH tried to make the hole a little bit bigger and made it TOO BIG then everything burned. We ended up selling it at a garage sale. We now have a Weber Baby Q and LOVE IT! There are only 4 of us, so it's just the right size. . . although our friends got the little bit bigger Weber Q and actually have cooked pizza and casseroles on it instead of using their oven in the camper. . .

Just my humble opinion. . .

Brenda


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

We still use our little Weber Smokey Joe charcoal unit. Many years of good grub have been made on that bad boy. We have nothing to do but kill time while camping so I enjoy cooking with charcoal.

The locking lid and any decent trash bag make it as portable as needed for our needs.

http://www.weber.com/bbq/pub/grill/2007/po...keyJoeGold.aspx


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3ME said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto here Along with some charcoal and the DO

We sold our little gas grill while we were still tenting just never used it.
[/quote]

How do you guys keep the beans from falling through the grill?
[/quote]

Very tiny skewers....


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

We have a med size OLE SMOKEY. Its perfect b/c it fits in storage in the front. Easy to clean and store plus its light weight.


----------



## mromberg (Feb 4, 2007)

Weber BABYQ for us as well. It's a great frill. One tip that I recommend is to cure it like you would a cast iron frying pan.


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

We have Weber Q and also have the stand and the griddle for the griddle cakes in the am....







Teri


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Gemsters said:


> We have Weber Q and also have the stand and the griddle for the griddle cakes in the am....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teri,
Is the griddle made to fit the weber or one you just use on it?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Similar to what we use but ours is a 2 burner and single burner box. Works great for breakfasts, dinner, BBQing, just about anything that needs to be cooked.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Similar to what we use but ours is a 2 burner and single burner box. Works great for breakfasts, dinner, BBQing, just about anything that needs to be cooked.


Looks pretty nice Y-Guy...
What brand is it and does it fold up for storage?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

skippershe said:


> What brand is it and does it fold up for storage?


Its made by Camp Chef, the brand we bought was under the BIG Gas Grill name. The BBQ top is made by Camp Chef. I saw the 3 burners & box at Costco last year in blue, I would guess they will have them again.

The legs either detach or fold up under the grill (depending on which one you buy), we really like the setup.


----------

